# Hitching out of Seattle?



## Birdie (Nov 6, 2014)

Tyring to get on to I-90 out of Seattle. Any tips on getting out of major cities?


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Nov 6, 2014)

You might try catching a metro bus out to North Bend and flying a sign on the on ramp to the 90 east on Bendigo bvld. I say North Bend because there are no good on ramps to the 90 in Seattle proper, and Mercer Island, Bellevue and Issaquah are pretty dodgy for sign flying with the fuzz.

Where ya headed if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## SmellyKelly (Nov 6, 2014)

If you wind up in Northern California hit me up


----------



## Birdie (Nov 8, 2014)

Ellensburg! I ended up catching a ride with a buddy who was going east. I really appreciate the advice. I'm jottin it down for spring.


----------



## Birdie (Nov 8, 2014)

SmellyKelly said:


> If you wind up in Northern California hit me up


I'm totally gonna be in San Fran in a week. Harhar.


----------

